# Havanese Gallery?? lol



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Just stumbled upon this earlier today.. lol..
someone is not very niceeeeee.. :suspicious:

http://havanesegallery.hu/show_dog_en.php?id=23031

http://havanesegallery.hu/show_dog.php?id=23036

Ryan


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

:nono:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am just trying to figure out which one is the cutest.... Havana 


LMAO!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Okay...that is just wrong, wrong, wrong!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I think Ryan posted those!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

They're probably both nicer dogs than Gryff.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Ivy...ound:, or should I say....I sure hope Gryff has some major changes for you!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA now that is creative!!!! I got a chuckle out of that one.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

:brushteeth::jaw::nono:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I can't help but find this insulting.

People have a right to any opinion they want about the breeders and the split, and they have the right to voice it. But when you start picking on the dogs, who are innocent souls, that is just plain wrong! That is a very immature and childish entry into the Havanese Gallery. Maybe people should keep in mind, there are puppy owners on here who have dogs from the HSD breeders who choose not to engage in politics. Some of us met breeders before we knew of a split and had already formed friendships, and should not be penalized for that. I know of at least one puppy owner who used to post regularly, but left the Forum because they felt picked on. I don't say anything when people post insulting comments about HSD breeders, because I believe in the right of free speech and everyoone is entitled to an opinion. But I can assure you, my puppy does NOT look like that. I would NEVER insult someone else's dog on this site, I think they are all beautiful!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I think I am done posting in a public forum, I am kind of a sensitive person and it can be hard emotionally. I have met so many wonderful people through this site and I hope to keep the same friendships! Laurie and Kimberly both have my email address, so if you guys could keep me posted on the playdates and updates about everyone's dogs, that would be awesome. Melissa, I think you do have a wonderful site and I want to thank you for letting me post for the last year or so (and it was wonderful to meet you at Westminster!)

Hugs to the many amazing people I have met on here!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

First off it says wannabee silky boy, not I am a havana silk!!! Second off there has been so much trash talk from both sides. Don't for one second believe that there aren't HSD breeders out there saying nasty stuff about havanese! I would never say that anyone's dog isn't as lovable as anyone elses but come on. There is a split out there whether any one wants to acknowledge it or not. It came from the HSD breeders claiming their dogs were healthy and havanese weren't. The havanese community was VERY hurt by what was being said and if they want to blow off a little steam it's expected. I have never heard anyone on here attack another members dog. In fact I think everyone praises everyone elses dogs. I could care less what kid of dog someone has as long as they are a good person.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey, Kristen,

For what it's worth, I will really miss your contribution to the Forum. I've always liked reading your stuff. 

Some of the stuff happening here lately is (ok, I'll be PC)..."unsettling", and it does make one take pause about participating.

I really believe, though, that the vast majority of participants here are good-hearted and that they mean to be helpful. And YOU have been one of those!

Maybe we'll get to meet at one of the NJ playdates? Hope so!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kristen - please don't be upset and leave. This HSD thing has split too many and I'd hate to see you go over an FYI type of post and not a discussion. Hugs to you.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kristin, I too found it quite insulting to see those pictures for the same reasons you mentioned. BUT I don't let a few taste-less people keep me from posting on threads on this forum that I enjoy and that are filled with wonderful comments and pics about everyone's (including mine) dogs. :hug: 

Anne, I see your point, but honestly don't see how one can think that nasty answers (e.g. these pics) to nasty comments (that apparently have been made by some HSD Breeders) make the world a better place. Also not all HSD Breeders are haters nor are all Havanese Breeders.

Mine and Kristy's 'HSD' Breeder has provided both of us with wonderful dogs in great health, socialization, personality, etc. and has always been a fantastic support and has shared all her knowledge and love with us without ever getting into any nasty comments about Havanese/HSD.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Nooooo Kristen you are not allowed to leave the forum… Nope no way, not gonna let you do it. I will get a hold of your e-mail addy and mail bomb you if I have to.

I will be so very sad if we do not get to see Carlito & Nico anymore :Cry:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok guys Calm down!?! i just posted that cause I thought it was funny.. It was just an FYI to show what crazy people are around.. thats it! If someone added a havanese addition to the gallery that was mean like the HSD one, I would post it to, cause I'm sure it would be somewhat funny.. 

Ryan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kristen~ Please don't leave us. You are a very important part of this "family" and your contributions are always welcome. It won't be the same here without you. 

It is so unfortunate to be caught, so to speak, in the middle of the split. I, like you, own a dog who could/would be considered HSD. Does that matter to me? Not really, I bought a Havanese, I registered a Havanese, and I own a Havanese. Tori will always be a Havanese. I think of it as, "A rose by any other name..." Everyone here oohs and aahs over her looks and her antics. I have never felt anything but encouragement, support, and caring from these people. I'm sorry to hear that someone has felt "picked on" as you say. I, too, consider myself to be very sensitive, but in this case, I know it's a political movement and not something aimed at my particular dog so, I look past or ignore it all.

I really do hope you'll change your mind about leaving.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Kristen, I hope you'll re-think leaving the forum. As it will be in any large community such as this, there will be all types of things posted. You have to choose for yourself what you wish to read or respond too. There has been alot of pain over the HSD/Havanese split, but that's just been due to dirty politics. The dogs themselves are no less loveable or beautiful. I'm sure there has been nasty things said on both sides of the split. Ryan is only posting something he found on-line as a curiosity... Whoever made that entry into the gallery was not being nice and I think we can all recognise that. :fish: The entry itself was creative in a fashion--so maybe interesting in that sense. :crazy: I'm sure the owner of the Gallery will remove it as soon as possible. Whether we like it or not, there has been a huge split in our breed and there is a lot of curiosity what the hubbub is all about. Many of us will be curious to see where it all leads. There will continue to be talk about it on all Havanese or HSD boards, because people want to know what's happening. 

You have friends here and it's a good community. Just avoid the politics, and hang out in the fun areas of the board to share and chat K?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

It is good to have a sense of humor, Ryan......it's a lot more efficient use of energy than anger or worry......


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Kristen, I hope you'll re-think leaving the forum. As it will be in any large community such as this, there will be all types of things posted. You have to choose for yourself what you wish to read or respond too. *There has been alot of pain over the HSD/Havanese split, but that's just been due to dirty politics. The dogs themselves are no less loveable or beautiful. *I'm sure there has been nasty things said on both sides of the split. Ryan is only posting something he found on-line as a curiosity... Whoever made that entry into the gallery was not being nice and I think we can all recognise that. :fish: The entry itself was creative in a fashion--so maybe interesting in that sense. :crazy: I'm sure the owner of the Gallery will remove it as soon as possible. Whether we like it or not, there has been a huge split in our breed and there is a lot of curiosity what the hubbub is all about. Many of us will be curious to see where it all leads. There will continue to be talk about it on all Havanese or HSD boards, because people want to know what's happening.
> 
> You have friends here and it's a good community. Just avoid the politics, and hang out in the fun areas of the board to share and chat K?


This is what I was talking about, Kristen. These folks love us and our dogs!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Honestly, I looked at the picture and laughed and didn't even notice that it was a joke against HSD. I think Ryan, was being his usual self, a jokester and he did not mean it literally, nor did he mean to poke fun at anyone.

I'm so surprised this thread went in this direction.

I think the funny part was that the Havanese Gallery is truly letting you "post whatever you want," without checking anything...some smart ass abused this and here we are. Heck, I now know I could post a picture of myself and trace back my lineage to some bogus Hav-Human relative.

I hope Kristen you reconsider leaving the forum. I'm sorry you're feelings were hurt. Many days I'd like to "leave the forum" just to get my work done, but I am way too addicted to all of you nice people out there that are just as obsessed over their Hav as I am! 

As a side note, I totally offended a group of breeders at my first Havanese Open house by bringing my copy of "The Havanese" by Diane Klumb. I had NO IDEA about the HSD controversy, I just thought it was a really insightful book and that I would be impressing these breeders with my desires to learn all I could about the breed. No one said anything to me that night, but later when I was picking up Posh at the breeder's house, she nicely mentioned to me that I probably shouldn't bring up that name whilst chatting with Havanese breeders. My breeder got into all the history, politics, etc... and whilst many people are hurt over this, I couldn't give a rip. Sorry. My dog does have Salemi Charly in her pedigree, and probably some good HSD traits, but I'll agree with Leslie and say "A rose by any other name."

Best wishes EVERYONE.

One more note, the dog in the gallery seems to be a Chinese Crested, albeit an ugly one. I love these dogs. My DH thinks I'm totally whacked.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I personally am not offended by Ryan's thread/post. I was talking about the people who uploaded those pics.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I also didn't realize how some would take it. I just thought the hideous dogs (I know someone has to love that face and the world's ugliest dog contest finds many of them a great home!) However, this is definitely not between pet owners- I am sure if our havs/hsds sat down- there would not be a split!

Amanda

P.S. I do find it interesting if you look back at the ugly dog contest- how many are Chinese Cresteds! http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=ugly+chinese+crested&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Hmmm, I thought it was a joke, too. Actually, the pics made me grin on this dismal rainy morning! But then again, I'm not involved in HSD - Havanese politics. 

OK, here it goes. I have had mutts before and loved them just as much as a purebred with a big price tag. Poor little muttlies are every bit as "worthy" in the Creation as those who are royalty. In fact, there are many dogs on this forum who have much higher lineages than my sweet Cazzie. Sometimes I feel like Cazzie and I are from the other side of the tracks, because I didn't get him from a top, show-winning breeder. But hey, I really love this forum and learning so much and making friends... 

(I do understand how much time, money, effort, energy and love goes into breeding a top-of-the-line dog. I'm not disagreeing with those who are dedicated to making the breed the absolute best and healthiest. Don't yell at me!) 

Suzy


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kristen, please don't go. What would we do without Lito/Nico updates and your wonderful perspective on things in general? 
It's unfortunate that someone would post those things to the Gallery. Now,it appears the Gallery owner may take it down completely. 
It seems we have lost several terrific contributors lately. It's sad to think we won't hear about Biscuit or Gucci anymore. I hope we don't lose Lito and Nico too. 
I am extremely remorseful for any part I played in the last dust-up. I vow never again to get involved in anything like that. As for the HSD/Hav split, my goodness, if we could all be more like our dogs, such things wouldn't bother us. I know our dogs would play nicely together at play dates and they would not separate themselves according to breed.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Did I miss something here? Where did Kara go?? I sqw the stuff about Amy A., but not Kara??

Ryan


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, you have to realize that the real issue is between breeders not pet owners. This showed up on other lists and I believe the havanese gallery owner is planning on removing it this weekend. I was just trying to point out that there are a lot of people out there still with hurt feelings. I can't imagine (well a little cause I have heard some of the stuff) the types of things that have been said to breeders by breeders on both sides. Believe me it is still ongoing and not benefiting anyones breeding program and is even being said within each group.

It is a lot different being on the pet side. All we want is for our dogs to be happy and healthy. There isn't all the background stuff. I have never said any of the dogs on here are better or worse than any others. In my opinion they are all special cause they are all loved by wonderful people.

I also agree with Ryan in that if it was something havanese I would have probably laughed at that too cause it was creative. You have to be able to laugh at yourself of life is just too serious. I laugh everytime Ryan calls my dog scruff. She is my little tom boy with her hair flying everywhere chasing after the big dogs. 

Susan I agree, my Mirabel will play with any dog you put in front of her. She could care less who their parents were or who bred them.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I found it funny too! I would never have taken it as in insult! And genetically I have a HSD and a HAV....they are loving adopted brothers who know NO difference...

Ryan, you made me chuckle!

And Ivy....your comment first made me chuckle thinking you were kidding but then read your updated post, sorry! I hope its not really that bad...hugs to it all working out...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kristen, please don't leave. I enjoy your posts, but even more, I enjoy those pics of your guys! I think it's GREAT that some members on here have either HSD's or Havs. To me, they are more or less the same and I care not where you got your dog, but that you are happy with him/her and that they are healthy. Whether your dog is registered with AKC or not, doesn't make you any less welcome here.  

My first reaction when I saw those pics at the Hung. Gallery was to laugh! Oh my goodness, they are so silly. Of course, that is not the place for them. That site SHOULD be serious and a great place to research pedigree so it's a shame someone used it to fool around, but those pics. ound: THEN I saw the 'silk' thing and thought ' oh great ! ' Now it's going to become political. sigh....... 

I'm going to PM you Kristen.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I thought it was funny in kind of a sick way!
My bad...

:grouphug:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

That website doesn't have anything to do with this one. I understand being sensitive, but you will have to shut off your computer forever because there are a lot of crazy people online. You can't leave! 

Where did Kara and Amy R go? I must be WAY behind.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa, they left because of the mess with Kristy's puppy. See this thread.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

You have to be kidding! I read that thread, I guess I didn't realize they were leaving. That's too bad.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I could be wrong, but I think some things can be harder on some people than others. I know that I've been online for so long and have seen so many disagreements and horrible things said that I know that's just how things get from time to time... I don't really let it get to me, but I can see how other people would.

I still don't think that's a reason to leave the forum. People have disagreements, I just think that's something that can't be helped, especially on the internet where things can be misinterpreted and where there's a wide variety of people of different backgrounds and with different opinions on things.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Also wanted to add, Kristin I hope you don't leave over this. I will miss your posts and seeing Nico and Lito around. :hug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Dedicated to all my forum friends that are taking a break


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

LOL Leann you are on the list now!!! I now have that song stuck in my head.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, that songs brings back old memories, LOL.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kristin, you contribute way too much to be allowed to leave. (Notice the word "allowed"  )

Egads, Leeann, what a song!?! I'm so sorry I clicked that. :laugh:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> That website doesn't have anything to do with this one. I understand being sensitive, but you will have to shut off your computer forever because there are a lot of crazy people online. You can't leave!
> 
> Where did Kara and Amy R go? I must be WAY behind.


Well, I am missing Kara, Amy R, Michele (Irfit), Jan B, Paige, Geri, Beverly and Laurie just to name a few.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Not nice. Looks like a poor little Chinese crested with no teeth. Not fun to make fun of the poor dog that looks like a rescue as it's also not nice to post jokes on a website meant for education and information.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kristin, Don't go away!!!! just take a time out. We would miss you and your boys terribly.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Apparently there is alot of 'stress' and 'fighting' happening over this fake HSD posting to the Havanese Gallery.. Oh boy... 
I hope they do not shut down the site over such stupidness... hmmmmm

Ryan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> You have to be kidding! I read that thread, I guess I didn't realize they were leaving. That's too bad.


Oh my, I hadn't realized that either Melissa, and I've been here the whole time.

Shoot.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Sissygirl said:


> Well, I am missing Kara, Amy R, Michele (Irfit), Jan B, Paige, Geri, Beverly and Laurie just to name a few.


Have all those people left because they are mad? Are you serious? Maybe, like me, they have just been real busy! ( I hope!)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa, I'm pretty sure that at least half of those people left because of that thread.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I know Amy said she's taking a break. Geri is still posting and updating us on her sweet Bailey. Beverly is also posting but she seems to be busy. I thought Laurie said she works a lot right now. And I know at some point Michele wanted to have Thyroid surgery done. I don't know about Kara.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Good lord, life is too short people, lighten up, it's a forum!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jill some friends may have been seriously hurt, if they need a break I will respect that.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

If there is a thread on the forum that I don't particularly like........I don't read it. 
I do care what kinds of things my friends and family say to me...and I like to hear their opinions and sometimes I take their advice. 
If the only thing I know about a person is _strictly_ from a forum or email.......well, then, not so much. :biggrin1:
If I like a website or a list or a forum and I am getting information that I want or need or enjoy, then I could care less if 10 percent of them grate on my nerves. lol
I just put them on my 'ignore' list or just don't read their posts. It's so easy!!!!!!!
p.s. feel FREE to not read my posts


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

P.S. That is not at all meant to sound like I haven't met and gotten to know people from the forum that I like and respect a LOT. I just kinda meant to say, if I don't know them personally, well then, they are not really gonna be able to personally hurt my feelings


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Dawna I think that was brilliantly said!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

...dude...aren't those chinese crested dogs anyways?? Thats what they look like when they're old.. 

They're just hatin'...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

As my DH would say regarding the prank of posting those pix in the gallery, "Small things from small minds..."


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

From what I understand of the reason this was posted to the Havanese Gallery was that someone was irritated with Kamfor not responding to emails and they were trying to get his/her attention. And it did. It wasn't meant to start the HSD/Havanese war again. I hope someone can explain this to Kristen.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Always a day late and a dollar short...... I finally make it to this thread and the controversial pics are history. I have NO idea what they were of, but I'm guessing, that if they were not directed specifically at a person, and involved some sort of creativity, that I may have just thought they were funny. I tend to have a perverse, even twisted, sense of humor if no harm is being done. I'm not even going to comment on the whole Hav's V HSD thing. A person could almost argue, that as a breed, (not individuals) they brought whatever they got on themselves. oops, I guess I did comment.

I am still here on the forum. I am invisisble, always have been, probably always will be. Long story 
Yes, I was upset by the "kristy" thread, but I will not let it keep me from the people and the forum that I SO love and enjoy! Concerning the thread, I am most angry, and embarrased with myself for not standing up for friends and other members when I felt they were being treated rudely and with a lack of respect that we have come to expect here on THIS particular forum.

Okay, now who's going to PM me with the info about the pictures from the gallery I missed? :ear:

Beverly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah Beverly!!! you're hear!!! I would be too too sad if you were gone for the forum.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

and miss out on your photography Missy? Never!! eace:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beverly, it really wasn't anything all that exciting, and I can give you a basic rundown and hopefully someone else can correct anything I am recalling incorrectly.

Both entries were some hideous-looking dogs (probably some Chinese Cresteds or mixes in really bad shape) and their names were something along the lines of "I wanna be a silk dog" or something like that. Their parents names were "Ugly dog" and "Ugly bitch" on one of them, I think. I don't recall the other dog's parents. All in all, that is all it was. Obnoxious and childish, with an attempt to be insulting, but nothing too major.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

This is just one more reason why I need to win the powerball....so I can stay home and spend more time keeping caught up on the forum! 

Beverly


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> Well, I am missing Kara, Amy R, Michele (Irfit), Jan B, Paige, Geri, Beverly and Laurie just to name a few.


ME TOO!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok, you guys.."I" haven't left..just been busy..

I'm not sure what this is all about, but I hate to see ANYONE leave . And I am sure from all of the previous posts I've read from Ryan, that he was in no way meaning to offend!

Can't we just all forgive and forget??? Everyone here on the forum is so awesome..has so much to contribute to others..:grouphug:


----------

